# Layout Control Panel



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm testing my ability to insert a photo into a thread. For my first effort here is my layout control Panel. Enjoy!


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

Maybe this time it will work...










Success!!! Enjoy, I mean it this time.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Jeez ... I knew that NASA had cancelled the shuttle missions, but I didn't realize they had had a tag sale for all of their control equipment!

Beam me up, Scotty!



TJ


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Just a wee bit of power!
Interesting to see you using regular light switches for?? Block control?? That is a great way to distribute power and your not going to burn out the contacts on that switch!


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

I use home wiring and switches for block control because they easily handle the high amperage of Lionel trains and they sell for pennies at the home improvement store as compared to other toggle switches. I also use a 5-7amp circuit breaker in series with each circuit to protect the layout and trains from electrical shorts due to derailments.










and although NASA was not having a sale Menard's always is.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

areizman said:


> Maybe this time it will work...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you think you have enough Z-Ws, but nice, I just wish I could see the intire layout, it must be huge.............mike


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

It looks Sci-Fi, like from the movie _Forbidden Planet_



areizman said:


> Maybe this time it will work...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Texas Pete (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice panel, good to see a genuine plasticville and all toy train layout too!

Pete


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

xrunner said:


> It looks Sci-Fi, like from the movie _Forbidden Planet_


 :laugh: ya, i love the look of those Robbie The Robot throttles. i would love to see some over all pics, looks like a fun layout


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

The Layout is up on youtube. Here check it out.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

So, how many rooms does it consume? it looks to me that it runs through ,what three rooms? but very very nice,to say the least,good job.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I fixed your YT embedded link. (See my description in your other how-to thread.)

Wow ... that's some impressive layout, complete with all of the display shelves around the room. I like the through-wall track/portals, too. Great fun!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice.:thumbsup:


----------

